# I went from intern to employee within 2 hours...wow!



## sbtomberlin (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a heads up to all of you newly certified coders out there like myself who are having a very difficult time finding employment, you should really consider interning! I originally posted about it here. Like most people, I was really concerned about how I was going to pay my bills if I chose to do this but couldn't really find any other way to get my foot in the door. I'm so glad that I tried this now though, it couldn't have worked out better! This is probably an extreme example, most places won't hire you on right off the bat, but even if you can just spare a few hours a week to intern you can get the experience you need and prove your work skills to the employer. 

I asked about interning at two different hospitals - the one in my hometown totally blew me off, but the bigger hospital in the town next to me was very interested as they've been swamped lately and had two of their most experienced coders leave within the last few months. I met with the head of medical records twice and she seemed impressed with my knowledge and enthusiasm. I made sure to call back at least once a week to make sure she didn't forget about me. After getting the ok from HR she finally signed me on as an intern even though it wasn't something that hospital normally did. I went through student orientation early Thursday morning and went straight to work filing clinicals after that. I ate lunch with some of the other coders and by the time I came back I had a job offer! Apparently the lead coder finally convinced her to go ahead and bring me on the team. 

I've been interning since then while waiting for my background check and everything to go through...it should be official by tomorrow! Just goes to show that you never know what's going to happen until you try. Thanks to everyone for the advice, especially Angie for suggesting that I check with the local hospitals. I'm so excited


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so exciting...I'm almost jealous, in fact I am  I should go take may own advice huh? The only problem is I have a 4 year old I have to deal with.....I can't pay to put him somewhere and work for free! Well I am so happy for you.....Good luck and do well!!!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations that is terrific news!! It just goes to show persistence and a positive attitude pay off.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations to you!!!  What initiative.  Good for you, you should be so proud of yourself.  

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 21, 2008)

Good for you!  Congrats and best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## khoffman (Sep 21, 2008)

*Day care,*

Angie, some hospitals have a day care either on campus or near by.  If you are a single parent alot of states will help with day care while you are either going to school or interning.

Kathy


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Kathy,

Well thank goodness I'm not a single mom. So I wouldn't qualify for aid. I do think a few of the hospitals have some type of care but how would that work for an intern or volunteer? I've been planning this out for a while because I am a stay home mom, it's just the job isn't coming quick enough. I started my son in preschool 2 days for 3 hours and now he's in 3 days. I wanted to get him established somewhere so when I do start working it wouldn't be such a shock. But to pay for full time and not have a pay check wouldn't work....I'm barely making the part time school right now. Boo Hoo Something is bound to come up soon.....I was really hoping for a remote job so it wouldn't be such an issue but I have found out that won't happen right away! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sbtomberlin (Sep 21, 2008)

Angie - I really hope something works out for you soon. I know it has to be rough trying to do this and raising a kid, especially one that young. I was just lucky to have the support of my parents while I was in school but it's still been rough because I have a lot of bills and they don't make very much. I've been just working nights at another job whenever I can. 

I wonder if you could choose to just intern for the 2 or 3 days a week that your son is in preschool? Also, make sure you attend the local chapter meetings...that was a tip I read in one of the coder magazines. A lot of people who work in the local hospitals will be there and if they become familiar with you you'll have a much better chance once a job opens up. Good luck with everything and just keep at it, I'm sure something will turn up soon.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience.  We need all the encouragement we can get.

I will contact the hospitals regarding internship or volunteering and attending those chapter meetings once I get certified.  That's probably the only way I'll get my foot in the door.


----------



## Wendy.J.1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Congrats!!*

I'm very happy for you.  Which makes me wonder why I haven't done that yet?!  However, I have small children, and can not afford to do it anytime soon. But, I'm considering it. Since I haven't been that lucky in finding a coding job. I wish you the best.


----------

